# Case Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

At Case Coffee we only serve organic, fairly traded coffees made fresh to order in our single serve TruBru system. New single origins arrive weekly. 10 flavors of artisan gelato are also available, along with local pastries, bagels and organic vegan donuts.

More...


----------

